# very confused!!



## vja (Mar 5, 2005)

Today was test day for me. I cheated and tested 2 days ago and it was negative so had resigned myself to that. I did the other test this morning before taking urine sample to hospital and was amazed to get a positive!!

However when I phoned hospital for results they said that it was a 'very faint positive' and was '50/50' so I have to have another test done on Tuesday which right now feels like a lifetime!

I don't understand. I assume it's because my hcg levels are pretty low but if the hpt claims to be 99% accurate how can it show a definite positive when the 'very sensitive' tests at the hospital are only showing a faint one and not enough to convince them. She also asked if I had any bleeding which I haven't.

It sounds like they are saying I'm only 50% pregnant and 50% not and I wasn't aware that was possible!!!!!!! 

Would be grateful for any advice.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hospital tests aren't always as sensitive as you may think!! I can remember when the hospital I worked at decided to change the brand they used and we at the Fertility Centre had no choice. The one they then made us use, actually failed to pick up a number of IVF pregnancies much to our horror so we were able to go back to our original one.
I would ask what level of hcg their's detects and then compare it to the one you used and that may give you your answer.
Any positive means you are pregnant, the more appropriate question is is the pregnancy progressing as it should and that can be seen by getting a darker line on the test they used in a couple of days. You can also retest using the one you used in a couple of days so not as long as Tuesday!! and you should also see a darker and quicker line.
Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------

